# Robyn< from france!



## Robyn-Niagara (Mar 7, 2007)

hello, everyone. just saying hi from france, i have a horse too! he is 16hh bay french trotter!< and is just so sweet i love him loads, everyone tell me about your horses!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hello and welcom Robyn!  

Have you any pictures? Sounds lovely.


----------



## Robyn-Niagara (Mar 7, 2007)

i have lots of pics!  but i have a problem too, whenever i try to upload the pics it says my picture has too many kilobites or whatever so it wont let me upload


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

When you view your pictures on the computer, it should give you a edit option. If you go into that you can select either compress or resize. Thats what I had to do with all of mine.


----------



## horseoftheyear (Mar 19, 2007)

hello here! i am new too lol x


----------



## Robyn-Niagara (Mar 7, 2007)

/Users/theuser/Desktop/P1010002.JPG

/Users/theuser/Desktop/P1010003.JPG

i hope these work! heres my horseÂ±!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Aww, dont think your link is working!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

Hi Robyn! I'd love to see some pics


----------

